# Hosting digital pics AND printing digital pics



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Fairly new to the DIGITAL camera world, I wondered if there is a place to host all your digital pics, so they don't get lost in the case of a computer crash? 

Also, where do you prefer to send your pics for prints?

I have an old fashioned (expensive model) 35mm, and have always used it b/c I love to scrapbook. So if anyone has any suggestions about software programs for scrapbooking pics on your computer, I'd be interested in learning about that too.

Pixie


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.photobucket.com is a pretty good online hosting site for pics. I've never had any problems with it.

To "develop"/print digital pics for scrapbooking purposes and whatnot, there are different stores around that have photo processing areas for it. Wal-mart and Rite Aid do here. They have automatic machines that you stick your digital camera card in, select the pics you want to print off the screen, and they print out at the bottom of the machine in a minute or two. They also have ones that print behind the photo desk (The stores with photo-specific areas), and you just pick them up in like 30 minutes. You can also get CDs for like $1.50 with all the pictures you printed that day on them (or all of them off your camera card, if you want).


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I use photobucket.com too for backing up pictures in case of a crash, but there are also Kodak.com and Shutterfly.com that work as well. With any of these you can upload, save, and email pictures to your family and friends, and with Kodak and Shutterfly you can order prints online and have them mailed to you. Otherwise Zalea's right, Walmart and Target have digital print stations where you can print off hard copies of your pics. 

Good Luck!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I usually delete the pics off my memory card after I upload them to my computer. So storing them somewhere that I can order reprints, would be better for me. Has anyone used ever used SNAP FISH?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never used Snapfish, but I've heard of it. But I have a photobucket account.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Even if you delete pics off your camera card, you can store them on a flashdrive (aka jumpdrive) and most digital print stations will read those as well.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got a portable hard drive to back up all my files, and use photobucket to upload pictures to forums, because it is convenient.


----------

